# علم وتكنوجيا النانو



## مصابيح الهدى (29 يوليو 2009)

كيف مرّ على بداية العمل في هذه التكنولوجيا المتطور أربعون عاماً كاملة دون أن نسمع عنها إلا في السنوات الأخيرة.. أين كنا.. وأين كانت معارفنا العلمية لماذا نحن بعيدون عن روح العصر إلى هذا الحد؟!.

*علم وتكنوجيا النانو*
 ربما لم تحظ أي تكنولوجيا سابقة من اهتمام وترقب كمثل التي حظيت به تكنولوجيا النانو والتي تعد وبحق تكنولوجيا القرن الحادي والعشرين والمفتاح السحري للتقدم والانماء الاقتصادي المبني على العلم والمعرفة. ويقصد بعلم النانو Nanoscience ذلك العلم الذي يعتني بدراسة وتوصيف مواد النانو وتعيين خواصها وخصالها الكيميائية، الفيزيائية والميكانيكية مع دراسة الظواهر المرتبطة الناشئة عن تصغير أحجام الحبيبات. وبينما يبدو تعريف علم النانو أمرًا سهلاً، فإن وضع تعريف محدد لتكنولوجيا النانو Nanotechnology يعد أمرًا أكثر صعوبة وذلك نظرًا لتشعبها ودخولها في المجالات التطبيقية المختلفة، حيث إن كلا من هذه المجالات ينظر إلى هذه التكنولوجيا من وجهة النظر الخاصة به. وعامة، يمكن القول إن تكنولوجيا النانو هي تلك التكنولوجيا المتقدمة القائمة على تفهم ودراسة العلوم النانوية تفهمًا عقلانيًا وإبداعيًا مع توافر المقدرة التكنولوجية على تخليق مواد النانو والتحكم في بنيتها الداخلية وإعادة هيكلة وترتيب الذرات والجزيئات المكونة لها بهدف الحصول على منتجات متميزة وفريدة.

*ماهية المواد النانونية*
  يُمكن تعريف المواد النانونية على أنها تلك الفئة من المواد الصغيرة جدًا التي يتم تحضيرها معمليا أو تلك الموجودة بالفعل في الطبيعة والتي تتراوح مقاييس أطوالها أو أقطار حبيباتها مابين 1 0 نانومتر إلى 100 نانومتر. ويوضح الشكل رقم 3 صورة مجهرية تم التقاطها بواسطة كاتب المقال باستخدام الميكروسكوب النافذ الإلكتروني Transmission Electron Microscope (TEM توضح التركيب الداخلى لمادة متراكبة نانونية تم تصنيعها بواسطة كاتب المقال وتتألف من مادة كربيد التنجستن المُدعمة بحبيبات نانونية من أكسيد الماغنسيوم تتدنى أطوال أقطارها عن 10 نانومترات.. وتنفرد هذه المادة بخواص ميكانيكية غير مسبوقة تتمثل في الصلادة الفائقة والتي تقترب قيمها من قيم صلادة الماس الأسود المستخدم في تصنيع آلات ومعدات الحفر والتثقيب.
 هذا، وتعد جميع أنواع المواد التقليدية، مثل المواد الفلزية Metals، أشباه الموصلات Semicon ductors، الزجاج Glass، السيراميك Ceramic والبوليمرات Polymers بمنزلة المصادر الأولية التي يتم استخدامها للحصول على المواد النانونية. ويمتد نطاق تلك المواد النانونية من المواد غير العضوية Inorganic Materials إلى المواد العضوية Organic Materials. وتختلف الهيئة أو الشكل الذي يمكن أن يتم تصنيع المواد النانونية عليه رجوعًا إلى الهدف من الاستخدام والتطبيق وكذلك رجوعًا إلى طرق التحضير المستخدمة في تخليق تلك المواد. ويمكن تحضير المواد النانونية على هيئة أغشية نانونية رقيقة (رقائق) Nanolayers، كتلك التي يتم استخدامها في أغراض الطلاء وتغطية الأسطح بغطاء نانوى Nanolayered Coats بغرض حماية الأسطح الخارجية للمشغولات والمنتجات ووقايته من التآكل عن طريق البري والصدأ. وتستخدم كذلك تلك الأغطية النانونية لإضافة خواص فيزيائية، ميكانيكية أو كيميائية جديدة لسطح المنتج بهدف تحسين خواصه. ويتضح مما سبق أن فلسفة تغطية أسطح المنتجات بمواد مغايرة من رقائق وأغشية نانونية تقوم في الأساس على فكرة تغيير خواص جزء المنتج، وهو السطح الخارجى فقط. فعلى سبيل المثال وليس الحصر، فإن الأجهزة الإلكترونية الحديثة تعتمد في تشغيلها على السطح الخارجي الرقيق من الدوائر الإلكترونية المتكاملة. لذا فإنه ليس من الضروري أن يتمتع المنتج ككل بخواص إلكترونية فائقة، ولكن الاعتماد في الأساس يكون على سطحه الخارجي الذي يتم تغطيته بأغشية رقيقة يتقارب سُمكها مع سمك الذرة الواحدة للمادة الذي لايتعدى سُمكه عن بضعة نانومترات.
 ومثال آخر وليس بأخير هو تلك الأغشية والطبقات النانونية المستخدمة في الأدوات الجراحية التي تتعرض دائمًا لعوامل الصدأ أو التراكم البكتيري أو الميكروبي على أسطحها الخارجية، على الرغم من كونها منتجات مُصنعة من الصلب الذي لا يصدأ يتم تعقيمها بوسائل فعالة. لذا فإنه يتم تغطية أسطحها الخارجية الملامسة للسوائل العضوية التي بداخل الجسم مثل الدم بأغلفة نانونية رقيقة السمك تتألف من مواد سيراميكية أو مواد متراكبة نانونية تحتوي على عنصر الفضة الفلزي القاتل لجميع أنواع الجرائيم والبيكتريا، مما يضمن عدم تعرضها للصدأ أو للتلوث الميكروبي والبكتيري أو الاثنين معًا. وكثيرا مانسمع اليوم عن تدخل تكنولوجيا النانو في طلاء الأسطح الداخلية للأجهزة المنزلية مثل ثلاجات حفظ الأطعمة وغسالات الثياب بطبقات رقيقة من الفضة تعمل على قتل البكتريا والجراثيم وعدم تراكمها على الأسطح. وهذه الأجهزة متوافرة بالأسواق منذ فترة. ومما سبق يتضح لنا أن تكنولوجيا النانو المتمثلة في تغليف أسطح المُنتجات تعد وبحق تكنولوجيا متقدمة يتم فيها أخذ الجانب البعيد بعين الاعتبار، حيث تعتمد تقنيات تصنيع مُنتجاتها على إنتاج أقل قدر ممكن من المواد النانونية وبسمك لا يتجاوز سمك شعرة رأس الإنسان.

  كذلك فإنه يمكن تحضير بعض أنواع من المواد النانونية على هيئة ألياف طولية أو أنابيب لا تتجاوز ثخانتها (سمكها) عن بضعة نانومترات Nanofibers or Nanotubes، كمثل التي فاجأ بها العالم البروفسور اليابانى الأكثر شُهرة «سوميو إيجيما Sumio Iijima» حين تمكن في عام 1991 من تحضير أنابيب اسطوانيةTubes Cylindrical الشكل لها أقطار متناهية في الصغر لاتتعدى بضعة نانومترات وتتكون من جزيئات عنصر الكربون Carbon Molecules. وأنابيب الكربون النانونية المُصنعة من الجرافيت تكون على هيئة صفائح Sheets نانونية السمك يتم طيها وبرمها Folding Rolling لتكتسب أشكالا اسطوانات طولية تشبه الأنابيب المفرغة. ونستطيع القول بإن أنابيب الكربون النانونية تعد أكثر المواد النانونية التي أثارت حفيظة العلماء وخلقت جدلاً علميًا واسعا، لذا فقد استقطبت اهتمام الكثير منهم سواء العاملين بالمراكز العلمية والجامعات أو بمراكز البحوث التابعة للشركات العالمية على حد سواء. وقد تمخضت دراسات كثيرة عن اكتشافات مثيرة شبه إسطورية تتعلق بالخواص الفريدة لتلك المواد. ومن بين تلك الخواص غير المألوفة، خواصها الميكانيكية المذهلة مثل ارتفاع مقاومتها Strength لإجهادات الشد Tensile Stress الذي يصل إلى مائة ضعف قيم مقاومة الشد للصلب، مع تمتعها بخفة في الوزن يبلغ سدس مقدار وزن سبائك الصلب، لذا فهي تعد أقوى مادة صنعها الإنسان حتى الآن. ورجوعًا إلى تلك الخواص الميكانيكية الفريدة، فقد جنح خيال العلماء قد يصبح يوما واقعًا وحقيقة إلى ترشيحها في الاستخدام ككبلات لمصاعد الفضاء Space Elevator المُفترض استخدامه في نقل الركاب من الأرض إلى الكواكب الأخرى أو نقل رواد الفضاء من الأرض إلى محطات الفضاء المُقامة في المدارات الخارجية لكوكبنا ! من يدرى؟! وقد جذبت أنابيب الكربون النانونية فرقًا أخرى من الباحثين المهتمين بتصنيع المواد فائقة التوصيل الكهربى Super Conducting Materials، وذلك نظرًا لتميز موصوليتها الكهربية Electrical Conductivity التي تعادل ألف ضعف مقدار الموصولية الكهربية لفلز النحاس، مما يُعول عليها أملاً كبيرًا في الاستخدام بالتطبيقات الإلكترونية المتقدمة. ورجوعًا إلى ما تتمتع به أنابيب الكربون النانونية من خواص كيميائية فريدة وغير مسبوقة، فقد جرى استخدامها بنجاح في تصنيع النماذج الأولى لخلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية Hydrogen Fuel Cells حيث أبدت مقدرة فائقة في تخزين غاز الهيدروجين. وتجرى الأبحاث الآن على كيفية تخفيض درجة الحرارة المطبقة في امتصاصها لغاز الهيدروجين وكذلك في إطلاقه منها بغية أن يتم تطبيقها عمليا كبطاريات للأجهزة الإلكترونية المحمولة، مثل الهواتف النقالة وأجهزة الحواسب المحمولة وغيرهما من الأجهزة التي تتطلب بطاريات تشغيل أطول عمرًا وأخف وزنًا من المُستخدمة حاليًا.
 وتُعد فئة المواد التي على هيئة مساحيق فائقة النعومة Ultrafine Powders والحبيبات النانونية Nanoparticles هي المثال الأخير للمواد النانونية. وتُمثل تلك الفئة من المواد، التي لا تتعدى مقاييس أقطارها عن 100 نانومتر أهمية اقتصادية عظمى، فهى أكثر المواد النانونية قدمًا وأوسعها انتشارًا وتطبيقًا في المجالات الصناعية والطبية المتنوعة. وعلى الرغم من أن تلك الحبيبات يتم تعريف أشكالها على أنها كروية الشكل تمامًا، فإنها كثيرًا ما تحيد عن هذا الشكل الكروى المألوف لتتخذ أشكالا مغايرة كأن تظهر على هيئة إبرية أو مفلطحة، وذلك رجوعًا إلى طرق التحضير وهوية المواد التي خُلقت منها تلك الحبيبات. ولا ينحصر هذا التباين في الحبيبات النانونية على الشكل أو المظهر الخارجى فقط، ولكنه يمتد إلى البنية الداخلية Internal Structure كأن تكون حبيبات لمواد متبلورة Crystalline Materials أو مواد غير متبلورة Noncrystalline Materials. هناك أيضًا فئة مهمة من الحبيبات النانونية لأكاسيد الفلزات Nanoparticulate Metal Oxides ذات أهمية اقتصادية كبيرة وتجد الآن مكانًا مرموقا في الأسواق، نظرًا لخواصها الفريدة وتطبيقاتها الواسعة الممتدة في مجالات تكنولوجية متعددة. وتعد أكاسيد السيليكون (Silica, SiO2)، التيتانيوم (Titania, TiO2)، الألومنيوم (Alumina, Al2O3) وكذلك أكاسيد الحديد (Magnetite, Fe3O4 and Hematite, Fe2O3) من المواد الصناعية الأكثر أهمية والتى دخلت بالفعل في صناعة الإلكترونيات والبويات والطلاء والأدوية لتحل بذلك محل المواد التقليدية وتساهم في رفع كفاءة وجودة المنتج.
 ووسط هذا الخضم الهائل من الحبيبات النانونية تجئ حبيبات مركبات آشباه الموصلات Compounds of Semiconductors مثل الكادميوم تيلوريد CdTe وكذلك خارصنات الجاليوم GaAs على رأس قائمة المواد النانونية المستخدمة في صناعة مكونات الأجهزة الإلكترونية الدقيقة وكذلك في صناعة الأدوية والعقاقير الطبية حيث تستخدم كموصلات للدواء Drug Delivery. وتعد فئة الحبيبات النانونية لعناصر الفلزات الحرة Nobel Metals وعلى الأخص فلز الذهب من أبرز الحبيبات النانونية وأكثرها أهمية، وذلك نظرًا لاستخداماتها المتعددة في الكثير من التطبيقات الطبية المتقدمة. فعلى سبيل المثال، استخدمت حبيبات الذهب النانونية في تحديد سلاسل الحامض النووي DNA Sequences المرتبطة بالمرض. وكذلك أيضًا في تحديد سلاسل الحامض النووي للفيروسات التي تغزو جسم الإنسان. هذا بالإضافة إلى أن حبيبات الذهب النانونية مؤهلة لأن تكون السلاح الفتاك للخلايا السرطانية وقتلها موضعيًا داخل الجسم البشري ودون أي أعراض جانبية.

*هل حقًا تكنولوجيا حديثة؟*
 قد يندهش القارئ إذا ما علم أن استخدام المواد النانونية في بعض التطبيقات يرجع إلى عدة مئات من السنوات خاصة في مجال تحضير وتوصيف المركبات الكيميائية وذلك نظرًا لأن مقاييس وأبعاد كل الجزيئات Molecules المكونة للمركبات الكيميائية تكون في مستوى النانو ! وقد تناول عالم الفيزياء والرياضيات الأكثر شهرة ألبرت أينشتاين في جزء من برنامجه العملي لرسالة الدكتوراه منذ ما يقرب من مائة عام كيفية انتشار وذوبان جزيئات السكر في الماء حيث تمكن من حساب أبعاد جزيء واحد من السكر ووجد أنه لا يتعدى النانومتر الواحد. وعلى الرغم من أهميته هذا الاكتشاف فإنه لم يعد مثيرًا في حد ذاته في مرحلتنا الحالية التي نعيشها اليوم، حيث تم التعرف على أبعاد الجزيئات المكونة للمادة وكذلك تم التعرف على كل الخلايا الحيوانية والنباتية والفيروسات والبكتريا والجسيمات الدقيقة، وأدركنا تماما مدى تدنيها في الحجم إلى مستويات أقل من 100 نانومتر.
 وإذا كان الأمر هكذا فما هو الجديد أو الفريد إذن؟! والإجابة عن هذا السؤال تكمن في أن ماقام به العلماء السابقون لنا، وعلى الرغم من إبداعاتهم العلمية، فإنه كان مجرد رصد لظاهرة معينة أو ملاحظة ارتباط ظاهرتين أو أكثر ببعضهما البعض. أما اليوم فإننا لانكتفى فقط بدراسة تأثير صغر الحبيبات المكونة للمادة على الخواص المختلفة لها وإيجاد التفسيرات والتبريرات العلمية لهذا الارتباط الوثيق فحسب، بل لقد انتقلنا بالفعل إلى مرحلة جديدة ومهمة وهي القدرة على إنتاج وتصنيع مواد وأجهزة نانونية متقدمة يتم توظيفها في كل المجالات التطبيقية. وكل هذا يرجع فضله إلى علمائنا الأوائل الذين سبقونا في الملاحظة وفي بعض التطبيقات.
 ولعل القارئ الكريم يتفق معى في الرأى بأن تصغير حجم وأبعاد الحبيبات المكونة لبنية وهيكلة أي مادة ليس هدفًا أو غايه في حد ذاته وإنما هو وسيلة وسبيل لتحسين الخواص المختلفة للمادة تمكننا من توظيف التأثير الكمي Quantum Effect المُكتسب لدى تلك المواد النانونية الذي يتعاظم بتدني صغر حبيباتها ليهيمن على سلوكها ويعمل على تحسين صفاتها وخواصها البصرية والكهربية والمغناطيسية بشكل متميز وغير مسبوق.
*التطبيقات الحالية لتكنولوجيا النانو*
 تُعد تكنولوجيا النانو التكنولوجيا الأولى الرائدة في العالم وذلك لاعتبارها تكنولوجيا متعددة الوظائف والمهام, حيث يتم توظيفها الآن في مجالات تطبيقية متنوعة مثل ; صناعة الأجهزة والمكونات الإلكترونية، تكنولوجيا الاتصالات والمعلومات، صناعة الأدوية والعقاقير والأجهزة الطبية، الرعاية الصحية والتحاليل الطبية واستكشاف ومعالجة الأمراض المستعصية، صناعة مستحضرات التجميل، استكشاف الأخطار البيئية ومعالجة الملوثات، تنقية وتطهير المياه، تقطير وتحلية المياه، مجال إنتاج الأجهزة والمواد المستخدمة في مجال الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة، مجال صناعة المحفزات الكيميائية المستخدمة في الصناعات الكيميائية وفى مجال تكرير البترول، صناعة الغزل والنسيج، صناعة المواد الهندسية والمواد المتراكبة، الزراعة والغذاء واستصلاح الأراضي والمخصبات، التسليح والأمن القومي، وإلى ماغير ذلك من تطبيقات حيوية أخرى.
*احتكار التكنولوجيا*
  لعلنا نلاحظ الآن الوجود المكثف لتكنولوجيا النانو من حولنا وذلك في عدد ضخم من المنتجات قد يصعب حصره. ويتعاظم تطبيق تلك التكنولوجيا الجديدة يومًا بعد آخر لدرجة أن هناك ثلاث براءات اختراع جديدة لتلك المنتجات النانونية يتم منحها أسبوعيا للشركات ومعاهد البحوث العاملة في هذا المجال على مستوى العالم.
 وهذا الاتجاه يتضح جليًا من الزيادة السريعة والمنافسة المتزايدة بين الشركات المنتجة لهذه الأجهزة لإنتاج الأصغر والأصغر وبسعات تخزينية أكبر وسرعات أعلى، وذلك عن طريق تخفيض أسماك الرقائق والشرائح Chips المكونة للترانزستورات Transistors. وتُعد المجالات البحثية العالمية الجارية اليوم على مواد النانو أحد أبرز مجالات البحث العلمي، إن لم تكن أبرزها على الإطلاق، وهي تتزايد تزايدًا سريعًا وبمعدلات مرتفعة تزيد على 10% سنويا. ويرجع هذا النهم الهائل في تناول وتداول المواضيع والأنشطة البحثية والتطبيقية المتعلقة بمواد النانو إلى انفراد هذه المواد بخصال فريدة نتجت عن كونها مواد متناهية في الصغر. لذا فقد مثلت هذه الخواص المتميزة وغير المألوفة القوة الدافعة وراء هذا «الانفجار» الجاري الآن في البحوث المتعلقة بتلك المواد الأكثر تميزًا. هذا بالاضافة إلى أن دخول عدد كبير من الدول النامية إلى المجال البحثي والتطبيقي لتلك المواد خلال السنوات الخمس الأخيرة، قد أشعل التنافس بين الشمال والجنوب في هذا الفرع المهم من علوم المواد المتقدمة، فازداد عدد الأبحاث السنوي المنشور في الدوريات العلمية العالمية المتخصصة ليصل إلى عدة مئات من الأبحاث الأصيلة سنويا.
 إن البحث العلمي في مجال علوم وتكنولوجيا النانو وفرص الإبداع والابتكار به مفتوح على مصراعيه، ولم يكن ولن يكون مطلقًا حكرًا على فئة من دول أو مجموعة من أمم. فلقد دخل أخيراً عدد كبير من البلدان النامية إلى مضمار علوم وتكنولوجيا النانو. فمنذ عام 2004 دخلت إلى حلبة " المنافسة النانونية " دول من العالم الثالث تتزعمها الصين، الهند، إيران، إندونيسيا، البرازيل، المكسيك.
 ومن منطقتنا العربية نرى مصر، السعودية، الكويت، قطر، ودولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة والتى تبنت حكوماتها ومراكز البحوث والجامعات بها إنشاء برامج ومراكز تمييز لعلوم وتكنولوجيا النانو، ونأمل أن تلحق بهم دول عربية شقيقة أخرى، كي تلحق أمتنا العربية بالقطار قبيل أن يترك محطته الرئيسية ويصبح شبحًا أو سرابًا.
 إن الظروف الخاصة التي مرت بها أمتنا العربية في الماضي ومنذ قيام الثورة الصناعية الأولى في آواخر القرن السابع عشر، لم تتح لنا المشاركة أو الريادة في الثورات الصناعية والانتفاضات التكنولوجية المتلاحقة أو أن نؤثر فيها، ولعل تكنولوجيا النانو قد تكون فرصتنا الأخيرة في هذا القرن لإثبات الذات ومشاركة العالم في إنجازاته التي نراها تتحقق اليوم بعد أربعين سنة على نبوءة فاينمان. وكلنا على يقين أن هذا كله لايتم فقط بتنظيم المؤتمرات أو ورش العمل أو بعقد الندوات وسماع معسول الكلمات التي تُمجد في تكنولوجيا النانو وتبنى لها هياكل وتروى عنها حكايات أسطورية كَف العالم عن سماعها وترديدها، وإنما يتأتى هذا بعقول وسواعد علمائنا المتميزين من شبابنا العربي الواعد، صناع الحضارة والمستقبل، وهم وبحمد الله كُثرٌ.

.............

محمد شريف الإسكندراني 
مجلة العربي 

​
​


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (29 يوليو 2009)

زجاج ملون مطعم بحبيبات الذهب النانونية في احدى الكتدرائيات ويرجع إنشاؤها إلى أكثر من 1000 عام فقد عرف الإنسان أن إضافة حبيبات الذهب للزجاج تكسبه ألوانا جذابة





​ 
صورة تحت المجهر الإلكتروني لمتراكبة نانونية من كربيد التنجستين المطعم بحبيبات نانونية كروية الشكل





​ 
صورة تحت المجهر الالكتروني لانبوبتين من أنابيب الكربون متعددة الحوائط ذات أبعاد نانونية




 
رسم يوضح شكل المصاعد الفضائية المزمع تدشينها لتربط بين الأرض والمحطات الفضائية والكواكب الأخرى ويوضح الرسم الكابلات المصنوعة من أنابيب الكربون النانوية المصنوعة على هيئة أسلاك تمتد لألاف الكيلو مترات​ 



​ 
العالم الياباني سوميو ايجيما حاملا في يده نموذجا من انابيب الكربون النانونية أحادية الحوائط


----------



## ربيع عاطر (29 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك على مشاركتك القيمة


إنه علم واسع لا يكفيه موضوع أو اثنان 


وهنا اكتشاف متعلق بهذا العلم: بكتيريا تصنع الفضة 

نسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا


بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (30 يوليو 2009)

نعم أختي إنه عالم واسع

وإن شاء الله نستفيد منه بشكل كبير

شكراً على المرور الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mnci (19 أكتوبر 2009)

Computational Nanoscience: Do It Yourself


----------



## الشخيبي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة...

كتبت موضوعا مشابها في الملتقى العام* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77095.html


----------



## dodo_dovelike (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وان شاء الله البيكو تكنولوجى هتكون لعبتنا نحن مهندسى العرب


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع المفيد. أقله التأكيد على قلة (نانونية) ما أوتينا به (كبشر) من علم وتكنولوجيا.


----------



## الــحــنــيــن (2 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جدا رائع عاشت الايادي


----------



## زهراء صلاح هادي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع.......


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر يا غالي جزاك الله كل خير .................مجهود رائع الاخ مصابيح الهدى وعقبال ما نحصل وسام متل وسامك ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (2 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع .
جزى الله خيرا من قام بنشره في ملتقانا الحبيب .


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عزت محروس (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وادعو الله ان يرزقنا العلم النافع


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جهد رائع تستحق عليه الثناء.. فبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ماهر عيون (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اختنا الفاضله على هذا الموضوع العلمى المهم


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع هائل وجميل 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فهد جمعان (2 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع


----------



## عبدالله الراعى (2 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم 
والأهم كيف الإستفادة من مثل هذه الدراسات والمشاريع 
وسرعة استخدامها منما نحن المسلمين العرب...


----------



## elagouri (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ah law naktaseb hathihi alma3aref wa nas3a ila tawfiraha fi a3malina


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## qasem kafawin (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## homaa (2 نوفمبر 2009)

:75:شكرأ على المعلومه يعطيك العافيه


----------



## رفعت سلطان (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## odwan (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات الرائعة رفع الله قدرك وحفظك


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (2 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع أكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## hammhamm44 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

very goooood informations


----------



## biong120 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جدا رائع عاشت الايادي
thank you


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع متميز اختى مصابيح جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ميسون احمد (3 نوفمبر 2009)

انار اللله قلوبنا الى طريق الرشاد وفتح عقولنا الى العلم جزاك الله كل خير وجعله لك ذخرا ودخرا 
شكر لك على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## بودى59 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم لاعلم لنا الا ماعلمتنا انك انت العليم الخبير
اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور عزيزي
تكنولوجيا من النوع الخطير ايضا
ليست فقط الحديث

لي عودة للموضوع طويلة


----------



## kareem moh (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير والتوفيق


----------



## علي جعفري (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك 
و بارك الله فيك وفي علمك زكاة العلم تعليم الناس 
كل شي يزيد بازكاة مثلا الغنام الزكاة تكون من الغنام 
الابل تكون من الابل 
تعليم الناس الشي المفيد يكتب لك اجرة واجر كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي 
و تعليم الناس الشي المحرم يكتب لك ذنبة و ذنب كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي


----------



## علي جعفري (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك 
و بارك الله فيك وفي علمك زكاة العلم تعليم الناس 
كل شي يزيد بازكاة مثلا الغنام الزكاة تكون من الغنام 
الابل تكون من الابل 
تعليم الناس الشي المفيد يكتب لك اجرة واجر كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي 
و تعليم الناس الشي المحرم يكتب لك ذنبة و ذنب كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي


----------



## abdalmalek (11 يناير 2010)

اسال الله التوفيق والتقدم لكل من يسعى في اقامة هذا الملتقى العظيم


----------



## انهار المملكة (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ابداع 
تقبل مروري وشكرآآآآآ


----------



## osamaosk (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر لكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## Ahmed.Osman (26 نوفمبر 2010)

* إنه عالم واسع
جزاك الله خير​*


----------

